# I Can't Thank Anyone!



## Lucie

I finally got around to thanking people, now I can't do it anymore. Where's the THANKS button?


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy

lol, I just noticed it too!


----------



## Lucie

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> lol, I just noticed it too!


 
I will manually THANK you!


----------



## ~*Tigget*~

Seven Love said:


> I will manually THANK you!


 

Not the same effect....I want to Thank you


----------



## january noir

I wonder if that's the reason why the site was down for a while.  Maybe Bev decided to take that function away.

Speaking of function... where is Nikos?   We haven't had any red banner warnings from him lately.   I miss him!!!!!


----------



## Lucie

~*Tigget*~ said:


> Not the same effect....I want to Thank you


 
The THANKS button was like a remote control. Now I have to virtually get up and THANK people! We're back in the horse and carriage days, LOL!


----------



## FlowerHair

4-5 threads on the same topic


----------



## ~*Tigget*~

Seven Love said:


> The THANKS button was like a remote control. Now I have to virtually get up and THANK people! We're back in the horse and carriage days, LOL!


 

Seriously I motioned down to thank you for that....but dangit!

Its like when your electric gets cut off and you "see" your in the dark, but hit the light switch anyway.  Or your water is off and you go to .....nevermind lachen:


----------



## Lucie

FlowerHair said:


> 4-5 threads on the same topic


 
We are a THANKful group of women! 



january noir said:


> I wonder if that's the reason why the site was down for a while. Maybe Bev decided to take that function away.
> 
> Speaking of function... where is Nikos? We haven't had any red banner warnings from him lately. I miss him!!!!!


 
I don't know where Nikos is? Maybe he is out creating a new and improved Thank You button with ratings and stars?


----------



## Lucie

~*Tigget*~ said:


> Seriously I motioned down to thank you for that....but dangit!
> 
> Its like when your electric gets cut off and you "see" your in the dark, but hit the light switch anyway. Or your water is off and you go to .....nevermind lachen:


 
We're all programmed to THANK one another. Our parents would be proud. I mentally thanked 25x already. Alas, no button!  Why have we been forsaken? First I had no board. Now no thanks button?!


----------



## aribell

If they were changing something permanently, would they make a general announcement about it?  I haven't been around long enough to know how they handle stuff like that.  But it must have been known that we'd all be asking what was up.


----------



## lovenharmony

I think I found a substitute...not like the thanks button, but it'll do for now


----------



## LynnieB

I miss it.  

My husband hates it when I'm typing to anonymous people on the intertubes so that Thanks button came in handy when I wanted to agree without drawing his unwanted attention.


----------



## Lucie

lovenharmony said:


> I think I found a substitute...not like the thanks button, but it'll do for now


 
I went to go give you a THANKS again!!! I am super slow! 



LynnieB said:


> I miss it.
> 
> My husband hates it when I'm typing to anonymous people on the intertubes so that Thanks button came in handy when I wanted to agree without drawing his unwanted attention.


 
I liked the THANKS button because sometimes a person said exactly what you wanted to say without having to prolong the thread with the same thoughts. 

RIP THANKS button!!!!!


----------



## kittenz

I'm really going to miss that button.  I was always fun seeing how many people agreed with me or found my post useful... now we have to manually thank each other... the nerve!!!


----------



## Ganjababy

LynnieB said:


> I miss it.
> 
> My husband hates it when I'm typing to anonymous people on the intertubes so that Thanks button came in handy when I wanted to agree without drawing his unwanted attention.


I agree- same here...............I wanted to say thank you but could not!


----------



## mstar

The thanks button is the most useful extra feature on this site. It's awesome.

With the thanks button, the threads don't have to turn into an echo chamber of 50-11 people posting "I agree," or "Me too!" or "You took the words right outta my mouth" and such nonsense. 

They better bring it back...


----------



## sharentu

i feel like there has been an amputation sad: i miss my thank you button.


----------



## Lucie

RIP THANKS!!!!!


----------



## LunadeMiel

RIP thanks button.. 
I'll see you at the crossroads


----------



## Makenzie

I hope this is temporary.


----------



## ~*Tigget*~

If I go to thank someone one mo' time....:thanks:


----------



## Lucie

LunadeMiel said:


> RIP thanks button..
> I'll see you at the crossroads


 
Why couldn't they just take me instead?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mscocoface

So is it gone, dead and stinking or is it gone under repairs?


----------



## FlowerHair

mscocoface said:


> So is it gone, dead and stinking or is it gone under repairs?



It might be under repairs, but we're a bunch of drama queens


----------



## Lucie

FlowerHair said:


> It might be under repairs, but we're a bunch of drama queens


 
We?  LOL!!!! J/k!!!!

If I wasn't at work, I'd be on the floor screaming, "WHY? WHY? WHY? WHY?"


----------



## worthy2b

do any of the mods know what happened?


----------



## soulie

So funny!  As I'm reading this thread, at least 4 times I reflexively moved toward the Thanks corner.


----------



## loved

mstar said:


> The thanks button is the most useful extra feature on this site. It's awesome.
> 
> With the thanks button, the threads don't have to turn into an echo chamber of 50-11 people posting "I agree," or "Me too!" or "You took the words right outta my mouth" and such nonsense.
> 
> They better bring it back...



ITA.  You took the words right out of my mouth! 

For real, I've gone to hit the thanks button 50-11 times already. I wonder what happened.


----------



## kandake

nicola.kirwan said:


> If they were changing something permanently, would they make a general announcement about it?  I haven't been around long enough to know how they handle stuff like that.  But it must have been known that we'd all be asking what was up.



They took away the stars without an announcement.  Everybody started typing out their rating until they got over it.  

Also,  they added the tags and thanks button without an announcement.  So IDK...


----------



## that_1_grrrl

Exactly! If the button was still around, I would have thanked this. It is so much easier than finding 10 characters that show I agree with you.

Thank you for expressing my ideas, so I do not have to do so. 



Seven Love said:


> I went to go give you a THANKS again!!! I am super slow!
> 
> 
> 
> *I liked the THANKS button because sometimes a person said exactly what you wanted to say without having to prolong the thread with the same thoughts.*
> 
> RIP THANKS button!!!!!


----------



## that_1_grrrl

Why do you all have to be so funny when I have no button to express my delight in reading your humorous comments?! Now, I have to let all of you know you are quite the queens of hilarity? I have to develop a sophisticated vocabulary with which to talk to you! Something about this feels incorrect.


----------



## brooklyngal73

I miss it too!

_*picketing*_ Give me thanks! Give me thanks!





LynnieB said:


> I miss it.
> 
> My husband hates it when I'm typing to anonymous people on the intertubes so that Thanks button came in handy when I wanted to agree without drawing his unwanted attention.


----------



## Demi27

Seven Love said:


> Why couldn't they just take me instead?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

I am screamin' at the "RIP Thanks button."


----------



## brooklyngal73

I guess many people (myself included) will have many more posts since the button's gone....



Rosie8604 said:


> Exactly! If the button was still around, I would have thanked this. It is so much easier than finding 10 characters that show I agree with you.
> 
> Thank you for expressing my ideas, so I do not have to do so.


----------



## Doll

*NOW HEAR THIS...BRING BACK THE THANK YOU BUTTON AND NOBODY GETS HURT!!!  *


----------



## kbragg

In the words of the Popeye's Chicken dude:

"No more thanks buttons, or they just outta thanks buttons?"


----------



## kandake

kbragg said:


> In the words of the Popeye's Chicken dude:
> 
> "No more thanks buttons, or they just outta thanks buttons?"


----------



## BeautifulFlower

So no admins have come in to explain themselves....


----------



## kandake

prettyfaceANB said:


> So no admins have come in to explain themselves....



Supergirl mentioned in another thread that she didn't know what happened.


----------



## soulie

The whole "thanks" section is gone from the statistics on the personal pages.... not looking good for gratitude.


----------



## blackpearl81

Awww man...why!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilsparkle825

I have tried to hit that button about 6 thousand times in this thread. I'm really sad...and people no longer know how intellectual/witty I am when they look under my join date and location.

LAWWD TAKE ME NOWWW


----------



## exoticmommie

Seven Love said:


> The THANKS button was like a remote control. Now I have to virtually get up and THANK people! We're back in the horse and carriage days, LOL!




I SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

wanted to thank you for that post.

BOOOO! Where is the thanks button. :mob:


----------



## Miamori

LOL, this is a huge outcry. 

iSpy makes it look like we are all up in arms.


----------



## BeautifulFlower

kandake said:


> Supergirl mentioned in another thread that she didn't know what happened.


 
thankyou:


----------



## Blessed_Angel

kittenz said:


> I'm really going to miss that button. I was always fun seeing how many people agreed with me or found my post useful... now we have to manually thank each other... the nerve!!!


 
Ok! 



soulie said:


> So funny! As I'm reading this thread, at least 4 times I reflexively moved toward the Thanks corner.


 
So did I! 



brooklyngal73 said:


> I miss it too!
> 
> _*picketing*_ Give me thanks! Give me thanks!


 
See, I would have thanked you for that!


----------



## JamericanGurl

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2KZpBxTw5M


----------



## Radianthealth

I miss the thanks button 

I hope they bring it back.  I could spend a whole day on the board without posting anything...I just click thanks and don't have to waste key strokes


----------



## *Michelle*

Radianthealth said:


> I miss the thanks button
> 
> I hope they bring it back.  I could spend a whole day on the board without posting anything...I just click thanks and don't have to waste key strokes



True!

I REALLY miss the thanks button!!! I'd rather have that then the iSpy thing.


----------



## Miamori

Pixel Lady said:


> True!
> 
> I REALLY miss the thanks button!!! I'd rather have that then the iSpy thing.



Hey now, wait a second! Don't go messing with my iSpy!!!! 

Pick on the tags!  :mob:


----------



## Kimiche

Seven Love said:


> The THANKS button was like a remote control. Now I have to virtually get up and THANK people! We're back in the horse and carriage days, LOL!


 
Why was I about to look for the Thanks button to thank you for what you wrote?  I had to catch myself.


----------



## brooklyngal73

_*clicks thanks button*_





Pixel Lady said:


> True!
> 
> I REALLY miss the thanks button!!!* I'd rather have that then the iSpy thing*.


----------



## brooklyngal73

Hey hey, back off my tags feature! 

Jesus Joe get shovel..... 



Miamori said:


> Hey now, wait a second! Don't go messing with my iSpy!!!!
> 
> Pick on the tags!  :mob:


----------



## the_sweetest_berry

"Thanks" is i do on the boards.  Now all can do is lurk. *shame.*


----------



## Miamori

brooklyngal73 said:


> Hey hey, back off my tags feature!
> 
> Jesus Joe get shovel.....


----------



## Blossssom

Seven Love said:


> The THANKS button was like a remote control. Now I have to virtually get up and THANK people! We're back in the horse and carriage days, LOL!



I know, I wanted to "thank" someone in the "Kim has had some of her derriere implants transferred to her facial cheeks" but couldn't


----------



## Aviah

I miss it too...


----------



## *Michelle*

Miamori said:


> Hey now, wait a second! Don't go messing with my iSpy!!!!
> 
> Pick on the tags!  :mob:



Tag hags crack me up Better!!??

Oh so you like to spy, huh? It's not that I don't like it...I don't use it, never think about...ahem...don't get the point of it


----------



## Finally Free

Seven Love said:


> I finally got around to thanking people, now I can't do it anymore. Where's the THANKS button?


 
You poor thing you!
I'm sending you some THANK YOU'S that you can use until we are up and running again.


----------



## firecracker

The HNIC said it may have accidently dropped off when the board went down a few days ago.  From what I was told they will check on what happened and hopefully the Thanks button will be back.


----------



## Blessed_Angel

firecracker said:


> The HNIC said it may have accidently dropped off when the board went down a few days ago. From what I was told they will check on what happened and hopefully the Thanks button will be back.


 
Hopefully, it'll come back with the amount that was there before it disappeared.


----------



## BKVincy

now the tags..... they could go lol


----------



## laCriolla

it was fun while it lasted. fun to see how many people agreed with certain comments- we wouldn't have known otherwise, because sometimes it's just not worth sending a reply about.

ugh. how are you going to give us a lil thanks and take it away!!


----------



## Miamori

Pixel Lady said:


> Tag hags crack me up Better!!??
> 
> Oh so you like to spy, huh? It's not that I don't like it...I don't use it, never think about...ahem...don't get the point of it



Well, I use it to browse so I essentially don't have to browse.

I never knew of it until someone mentioned it in similar circumstances in a thread months ago. I didn't get the point at first, but it's suuuuuch an effort saver, like the thanks button.

I can skim quickly and see recently bumped and new threads, and see what I actually feel like I may be interested in beyond the thread title or the preview of the OP you get when you hover. I can actually see what is being posted AT THAT MOMENT.

So, I can offer relevant advice in a timely fashion, peep drama before a thread is locked, peruse all the forums without going through them manually, avoid posting in a dead or empty thread if I want to converse over posting reference info, etc.

Oh, and it is GREAT at night, or on Sundays, better yet, Sunday nights. 

The best part is I don't have to move, and it does all the work of seeing recent posts FOR me. (Yes, I am *lazy*.)

So, don't get rid of my iSpy, please.


----------



## Miamori

BKVincy said:


> now the tags..... they could go lol


Yeah, and we keep the iSpy, yes?


----------



## fivetimestwo

lilsparkle825 said:


> I have tried to hit that button about 6 thousand times in this thread. I'm really sad...and *people no longer know how intellectual/witty I am when they look under my join date and location.*
> 
> LAWWD TAKE ME NOWWW


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Seven Love said:


> I finally got around to thanking people, now I can't do it anymore. Where's the THANKS button?



Me either!  I was searching around in my account to see if I had mistakingly disabled it someway.


----------



## mstar

firecracker said:


> The HNIC said it may have accidently dropped off when the board went down a few days ago. From what I was told they will check on what happened and hopefully the Thanks button will be back.


Thank goodness...


----------



## danigurl18

I loved the Thanks button!!!


----------



## ajacks

Oh, no!!! Not the Thank You button!!!


----------



## LuyshuZ

What's the ISpy?


----------



## Miamori

LuyshuZ said:


> What's the ISpy?



Go to the top navigation bar.

User CP | FAQ | Rules | iSpy


----------



## LuyshuZ

Miamori said:


> Go to the top navigation bar.
> 
> User CP | FAQ | Rules | iSpy




Thanks.


----------



## Akemi

kbragg said:


> In the words of the Popeye's Chicken dude:
> 
> "No more thanks buttons, or they just outta thanks buttons?"








lilsparkle825 said:


> I have tried to hit that button about 6 thousand times in this thread. I'm really sad...and people no longer know how intellectual/witty I am when they look under my join date and location.
> 
> LAWWD TAKE ME NOWWW



I know!!! I NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDD the THANKS button!!!!!!


----------



## ccd

BIG THANKS TO THIS entire group of Ladies

TOo many funny comments in hurrr!!!!

I went for the Thanks everytime I chuckled!!!


Hope it comes back with a Thanks, No THanks and SUPER Thanks!  Might as well try requesting the ultimate Thanks options


----------



## LaidBak

One big "Thanks" to this entire thread.  I was in stitches!!


----------



## Mandy4610

Now why was I going from one thread to another in the hopes of finding the thank you button somewhere

I hope I get ALL my thank yous back.


----------



## stormy07

ya'll are too much....leave ispy and the tags AND the thank you button alone.....please? and THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## ccd

THANKS!!!!!! Again!

And I LOVE ISpy.....I never even saw that!


----------



## *Michelle*

Miamori said:


> Well, I use it to browse so I essentially don't have to browse.
> 
> I never knew of it until someone mentioned it in similar circumstances in a thread months ago. I didn't get the point at first, but it's suuuuuch an effort saver, like the thanks button.
> 
> I can skim quickly and see recently bumped and new threads, and see what I actually feel like I may be interested in beyond the thread title or the preview of the OP you get when you hover. I can actually see what is being posted AT THAT MOMENT.
> 
> So, I can offer relevant advice in a timely fashion, peep drama before a thread is locked, peruse all the forums without going through them manually, avoid posting in a dead or empty thread if I want to converse over posting reference info, etc.
> 
> Oh, and it is GREAT at night, or on Sundays, better yet, Sunday nights.
> 
> The best part is I don't have to move, and it does all the work of seeing recent posts FOR me. (Yes, I am *lazy*.)
> 
> So, don't get rid of my iSpy, please.



I see, I see So that's how you iSpy!

Thank you Now let me go iSpy, since I can't hit thanks....


----------



## WhipEffectz1

Seven Love said:


> The THANKS button was like a remote control. Now I have to virtually get up and THANK people! *We're back in the horse and carriage days, LOL! *


----------



## stormy07

Pixel Lady said:


> I see, I see So that's how you iSpy!
> 
> Thank you Now let me go iSpy, since I can't hit thanks....


----------



## ~*Tigget*~

kbragg said:


> In the words of the Popeye's Chicken dude:
> 
> "No more thanks buttons, or they just outta thanks buttons?"


 

lol!!!!!


----------



## supermodelsonya

lilsparkle825 said:


> I have tried to hit that button about 6 thousand times in this thread. I'm really sad...and people no longer know how intellectual/witty I am when they look under my join date and location.
> 
> LAWWD TAKE ME NOWWW



I swear I reached for the the Thank You  button.

So I'll just state Lilsparkle825...your post was so clever and witty. You took the words right out of my mouth. I worked hard to get those thanks and LHCF snatches them away from me without any notification.

My  heart is truly saddened at this moment.


----------



## BostonMaria

OMG I feel so naked without my Thanks button!

Can we at least get a NO THANK YOU button?  Or a OH NO SHE DIDN'T button?


----------



## vkb247

I would love a OH NO SHE DIDNT BUTTON


----------



## Lucie

I just realized I multi-quoted everyone in this thread. THANKS! THANKS! THANKS! THANKS! THANKS! THANKS! THANKS! THANKS! THANKS! I am tired of this manual THANKS!


----------



## metro_qt

Miamori said:


> Well, I use it to browse so I essentially don't have to browse.
> 
> I never knew of it until someone mentioned it in similar circumstances in a thread months ago. I didn't get the point at first, but it's suuuuuch an effort saver, like the thanks button.
> 
> I can skim quickly and see recently bumped and new threads, and see what I actually feel like I may be interested in beyond the thread title or the preview of the OP you get when you hover. I can actually see what is being posted AT THAT MOMENT.
> 
> So, I can offer relevant advice in a timely fashion, peep drama before a thread is locked, peruse all the forums without going through them manually, avoid posting in a dead or empty thread if I want to converse over posting reference info, etc.
> 
> Oh, and it is GREAT at night, or on Sundays, better yet, Sunday nights.
> 
> The best part is I don't have to move, and it does all the work of seeing recent posts FOR me. (Yes, I am *lazy*.)
> 
> So, don't get rid of my iSpy, please.





Y'all don't know!!!!

I keep ISPY open, all day long.
I just refresh every so often...
I don't even have to browse anymore,
all the good topics come to me!!


----------



## kittenz

metro_qt said:


> Y'all don't know!!!!
> 
> I keep ISPY open, all day long.
> I just refresh every so often...
> I don't even have to browse anymore,
> all the good topics come to me!!



Ispy is my new BFF.  We've been kicking it all day.  2 years and I'm finding out about this.   ISpy- Where have you been all my life.  No more forum jumping.


----------



## loved

kbragg said:


> In the words of the Popeye's Chicken dude:
> 
> "No more thanks buttons, or they just outta thanks buttons?"



Thanks for that!


----------



## Gemini350z

No answer about the Thanks button as of yet?


----------



## Lucie

Gemini350z said:


> No answer about the Thanks button as of yet?


 
With all God all things are possible. He said he wants all of my problems big and small, so I asked for our THANKS button back!


----------



## kittenz

So I've been calculating...  if you count today my total thanks would have been 1,589,753.14159265....   That would make me the mostest popularest!!!!  Beat that!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I set my faith in agreement with yours^.  I'd also like the original thanks to be put back in their original places.


----------



## LivingDol1

what is going on here? can we get some sort of a public announcement regarding the status of the thanks button? it is clear that everyone wants it back. how hard is it to add it back in? just some simple html? and why did it go away in the first place?

if there is no thanks button, can you take a dollar off of our subscription cost? this is ridic!


----------



## beverly

Hi Ladies

Because of the heavy load on our current servers due to the increased amount of new members, we have had to temporarily take away the thanks button until the additional server arrives. As some of you are aware the site crashed yesterday, but we promptly brought it back up in less than an hour. I am happy to answer all questions and address all concerns that pertains to this site, but it has only been 24 hours since this feature has been taken away   Thank you for your patience.


----------

